# found my cure for painfull constipation.



## chr.merideth (Oct 22, 2012)

So for the past week or so ive had some pretty uncomfortable constipation. And after doing some research i discovered my overnight cure. I fasted for an entire day. Then at about 2 am i did the salt water flush. (Drink a liter of lukewarm water with 2 tsp. Of un-iodized salt in it within 30 mins.) Which produced a small bowel movement. (This isnt really the main part of my "over night" cure. It just helps soften it all up.) later that night i took an otc stool softer. In the morning, again nothing. By then i was confused. Why wasnt anything working? Then i discovered the coup de grace. I drank a large cup of strong hot coffee (yes it had sugar and creamer.) And i layed down on my right side to watch t.v. about ten minutes later i felt a weird burning/rumbly feeling in my stomach. About 5 mins after that i was waddling to the bathroom as fast as i could without turning my britches into a hershy squirts factory. The feeling of relief i got from flushing out 10-15 backed up meals can only be described as godly. I would much rather have the diarrhea i have now than the crippling constipation i had before. Wbu?


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Coffee has always been a savior for me. It took me a few years to stumble upon it.


----------



## KCleary (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting!I heard from quite a few people that coffee makes them go. It does have the ability to contract those muscles in your digestive tract to help stimulate the elimination process. On the other hand, I hear many people who find coffee only strengthens their constipation further due to the diuretic effect of making stools harder by drying them out.I think its a case of 'whatever floats your boat' when it comes to coffee.Unforunately I have heard people using coffee successfully and then it stopped working after a couple of months.I think using coffee as your primary way of making your bowels move is a little risky. Using it while at the same time having an overall healing diet is fine.Whatever the case, it's good to go after so long isn't it!







Best in health,Kris


----------



## kbloope (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't know if this will help you but after quite a bit of research online I tried digestive enzymes before meals, changing my diet to eating many more vegetables and less meat (only poultry and fish). For me I believe it's because the food takes so long to digest and the kind of foods I've always eaten.I'll try anything to feel better, suddenly salads taste really good since it doesn't sit around inside of me for days....


----------

